# Shimano Citica 200D,,,,problems????



## z71mathewsman (May 16, 2010)

Has anyone on here ever had problems with their Citica? I bought one off EBAY,for a great price,I thought,till I started casting it. I have 5 different baitcasters,this is the only one I have problems with casting.If you have experience with this reel help me,I'm lost with this one.


----------



## stasher1 (May 16, 2010)

It would be helpful to know the nature of your problem.


----------



## diamondback (May 16, 2010)

do you know how to adust the brakes on a shimano?Just had to ask,but I have had problems out of the 200d models also.mainly with the line guide sticking and bearing sounding rough.I have several 200 models ,one that is at least 10 years old and have never had a problem.about 2 years ago I bought 3 200d models and 2 are out of commission and 1 sounds rough. From now on I will just look for the 200 models on ebay.My son has 2 of the 200 e model but has only had the a few months so it too early to tell with thenm yet.


----------



## ChasinGame (May 16, 2010)

You have to adjust the brake system on the side.Push them in to loosen the spool and out to tighten up the spool.I usually start with 3 in and 3 out and go from there.Once you get the brake system figured out you will be glad you bought it.Good luck.


----------



## z71mathewsman (May 16, 2010)

*Shimano Citica 200d*

To be able to cast it without back lashing,I have to tighten the chrome knob on the handle side.Then it effects the reeling smoothness.Not suppose to happen.That's the first thing I noticed.If I loosen the chrome knob to get it to reel smooth,,it back lashes badly.It has to be in the brake system.My buddy has a reel identical,and he has never touched his brake system.This is not a old reel either,in real nice shape.Just cant figure it out.


----------



## Bugpac (May 16, 2010)

I bought 2 of them, and thought they cast about like a walmart reel, IMO the citica is Shimanos try at an affordable reel, it should be in the 59.00 category not 129.00...


----------



## Chase Simmemon (May 16, 2010)

Open the side plate and adjust the centrifugal brakes. I like to have 3 up and 3 down in alternating order, in other words, 1 up, 1 down, 1 up, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## z71mathewsman (May 16, 2010)

*Shimano Citica 200d*

I pulled 4 of the pins up,,,,much better.At least I can cast now,,Thanks Guys!


----------



## ChasinGame (May 16, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I bought 2 of them, and thought they cast about like a walmart reel, IMO the citica is Shimanos try at an affordable reel, it should be in the 59.00 category not 129.00...



 You cant take it out of the box and thinks its ready to fish,you must adjust the brake sytem to the weight of the lure your throwing,which is very simple,shimano citica and curado are some of the best reels around for the money,IMO


----------



## z71mathewsman (May 16, 2010)

*Shimano Citica 200d*

I bought this reel used for $68 on EBAY! My buddy I fish with brags on them,and has one that he bought BRAND new and never has opened it up and adjusted anything.I fish with 5 different baitcasters (name brand) and this is the only one I have had trouble with.


----------



## jleepeters (May 16, 2010)

About all I use are shimano reels and you have to make adjustments on them or they wont cast with out backlashing bad. Once you get it set it is a great reel tho. I have no issues with them.


----------



## WranglerSS (May 16, 2010)

I had a Citica and could never get it to cast good no matter how it was adjusted. I replaced it with a Patriarch on the same rod and same lure. The Pflueger will out cast the Citica 3 fold.


----------



## stasher1 (May 16, 2010)

WranglerSS said:


> I had a Citica and could never get it to cast good no matter how it was adjusted. I replaced it with a Patriarch on the same rod and same lure. The Pflueger will out cast the Citica 3 fold.





The Patriarch is definitely a better caster than the Citica, but it ought to be, since it's almost twice the price of the Citica.

I bought a Citica 200E and a Curado 200E7 at the same time. After lawn casting both, I sold the Citica. The Curado is just so much smoother and cast farther. 

As nice as the Curado is though, it's still no match for the Patriarch. If I wasn't so broke right now I'd sell the Curado and replace it with another Patriarch.


----------



## Bugpac (May 17, 2010)

ChasinGame said:


> You cant take it out of the box and thinks its ready to fish,you must adjust the brake sytem to the weight of the lure your throwing,which is very simple,shimano citica and curado are some of the best reels around for the money,IMO



 I know how to adjust the centrifugal braking etc, not my first rodeo. And IMO there are much better reels on the market then the Citica..


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 17, 2010)

ChasinGame said:


> You have to adjust the brake system on the side.Push them in to loosen the spool and out to tighten up the spool.I usually start with 3 in and 3 out and go from there.Once you get the brake system figured out you will be glad you bought it.Good luck.



bingo, this is the way my reels are


----------



## WranglerSS (May 18, 2010)

stasher1 said:


> The Patriarch is definitely a better caster than the Citica, but it ought to be, since it's almost twice the price of the Citica.
> 
> I bought a Citica 200E and a Curado 200E7 at the same time. After lawn casting both, I sold the Citica. The Curado is just so much smoother and cast farther.
> 
> As nice as the Curado is though, it's still no match for the Patriarch. If I wasn't so broke right now I'd sell the Curado and replace it with another Patriarch.


 I paid $129 for the Citica when I bought it and $179 for the Patriarch. Only $50 difference in price but a big difference in reels.


----------

